# The nutjobs that walk among us



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I really started contacting breeders and getting serious about getting a Havanese I was nearly derailed from the beginning.

There was another woman in Fort St John making inquiries about Havanese puppies and the breeders felt she was a puppy mill operation so there were warnings amongst the breeders about people from Fort St John.

Thankfully this did not cause me to get black-balled and I did get my wonderful boy.

However, they were right to be wary as it appears she's very dangerous.

I ran across this story today (oddly I hadn't heard about it until now, but it happened during the summer) and this is the SAME woman who was making inquiries about Havanese puppies at the same time as I was!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/Pjxmnews/posts/10151353576404408



It makes me sick.

I also found this on her:

http://www.facebook.com/Pjxmnews/posts/10150825583359408?comment_id=25272922

So, I do suspect it was poor Havanese dogs that got caught up in this. So sad.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

She definitely sounds off her rocker. How scary for the dogs! Is there a follow-up?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

All I could find was that she pled "not guilty" in September, but no other information. Sadly, the odds are nothing more will be reported on it and we'll never know.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How very awful!!!


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

That makes me absolutely sick. I can't understand how someone could do something so horrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

My insider information reveals both dogs were Havs. Both from breeders I know. SICKENING...I've been following this story since late July and I hope she doesn't just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

What a sick person.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

In the comments of the post where she (Debra Holden) was trying to find somebody to look after her dogs, the last comment is from one of the breeders in the breeding group where i got miller (elite havanese). It puts a link to the other news article. I hope that Debra is never ever aloud to have any other animals and that she has to stop breeding.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

How could a breeder murder a dog like that? Breeders are devoted to the excellence, health, and well-being of the breed--her behavior goes against everything breeders stand for. I just can not imagine anyone harming a little being who is so pure, innocent, and totally dependent on you. How can she live with herself? What other horrors is she capable of? I hope justice is served, and that she lives in an area where legislation favors animal rights. If anyone has a link to a petition or something like it, I would be eager to sign and circulate.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's an update on this case:

http://energeticcity.ca/article/new...lty-plea-in-campfire-animal-endangerment-case


----------



## mistytrails (Dec 7, 2012)

WHAT ?? This lady Burned her havanese in a campfire, and she is being charged with letting her animals be in distress. ?? http://www.dailyheraldtribune.com/2...-to-lesser-charge-in-2012-animal-cruelty-case


----------



## mistytrails (Dec 7, 2012)

https://www.google.ca/#gs_rn=17&gs_...48,d.cGE&fp=f5d85bc956e1205e&biw=1280&bih=832

They were havanese. She tried to get pups from me, even sent a deposit, but her info didn't check out, and I would not sell to her. I have some pretty nasty emails from her, she is a nut case. It is sad. I do know the breeders that sold to her. Such a sad story.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Cailleach said:


> My insider information reveals both dogs were Havs. Both from breeders I know. SICKENING...I've been following this story since late July and I hope she doesn't just get a slap on the wrist.


They were Havs!? I am so angry and sad for those Havanese. How horrible...


----------



## izzy's mom (Apr 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, some people ask for advice about breeders and just do not listen. This is a prime example.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Speechless (for once) :crazy:


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I cannot open the facebook threads since I am at work at the moment.

This is just beyond sickening. I am speechless and my heart aches.

IMHO, there should be more significant consequences for animal cruelty especially since it is one of the primary indicators of antisocial personality disorder and society needs to be protected from antisocial predators.

Also, I cannot even imagine the mental anguish of the breeders whose dogs were involved and the anguish that misty trails (who got an application and then emails) and other potential breeders who had contact with the person involved.

(((HUGS))) to everyone involved in this heartbreaking situation.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What it said on the news this morning that her original charges were more, but she's plead guilty to lesser charges. You just know she'll basically get a slap on the wrist for it. 

I do know they removed a bunch of dogs from her care after she was charged, so we can be thankful for that at least.

I know she self-identified as a "breeder", but I've never seen ads anywhere for Havanese puppies up here (local papers, Kijij, etc.), so if she was breeding and selling them, I don't know how she was going about it.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they punish her severely. Will you be able to access the sentencing terms?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm going away tomorrow or Saturday to visit my parents and my mom and dad are going to be moving while I'm there so I don't know if I will have access to find out the sentencing results (presuming they are on the news).


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

miller123 said:


> In the comments of the post where she (Debra Holden) was trying to find somebody to look after her dogs, the last comment is from one of the breeders in the breeding group where i got miller (elite havanese). It puts a link to the other news article. I hope that Debra is never ever aloud to have any other animals and that she has to stop breeding.


Just an FYI. Alida is no longer part of the elitehavanese breeding group.

I don't know the back story of what happened to elite and alida. I vaguely overheard that they didn't get along or something in a Hav meet up about a month back from other owners.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

_but has pleaded guilty to permitting an animal to be in distress._ Are you kidding me? Yes, I'd say burning to death in a kennel could be called distress! How could anyone with a conscience allow her this lesser charge? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is just plain evil.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I certainly hope she gets punished and not just a slap on the wrist. They need to start establishing precedents in cases of animal cruelty.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I certainly hope she gets punished and not just a slap on the wrist. They need to start establishing precedents in cases of animal cruelty.


you go girl. :thumb:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

narci said:


> Just an FYI. Alida is no longer part of the elitehavanese breeding group.
> 
> I don't know the back story of what happened to elite and alida. I vaguely overheard that they didn't get along or something in a Hav meet up about a month back from other owners.


Yeah I know, I also wondered that to.


----------

